# New, expectant and musically interfaced



## eklektofonic (May 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I will hopefully be a first time TT owner before the summer's out, will be ordering soon, when I get this business of ipod/AMI funcionality sorted...

see you around the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Toshiba has done a good guide to the AMI in the MK2 section. have a dig around for it

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your TT dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,welcome to the forum.


----------



## eklektofonic (May 25, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Toshiba has done a good guide to the AMI in the MK2 section. have a dig around for it
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Thanks for the welcome!

I had read Toshiba's guide, but I can't find any mention in the FAQs of whether the MY2010 TT uses the digital bus system with AMI (full ipod funcionality) or the analogue one which is supposedly more limited.

Any info on this would be appreciated!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

My understanding from what I have read is the AMI is a full interface with the Nav+ system, ie you can control Ipod USB etc from the screen. best bet is a quick call to the dealer, actually come to think of it they will not have a clue 

I will have a wee dig around for you and see what I can find out.

Always useful to drop a message in the MK2 forum and see if anyone knows for sure


----------



## eklektofonic (May 25, 2009)

thanks jammyd, messaged dropped:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=142384


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum matey


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## eklektofonic (May 25, 2009)

I finally took delivery of my 1.8 TFSI Coupé last week (Yes in Spain it is available), and here it is wrapped up in the factory shrouding:










Spec MY2010: MMI, bluetooth, AMI, Xenon, Black Napa, Park assist, HomeLInk, MFSW, Bose

The iPod works and sounds a dream vía MMI, AMI and Bose, except for......

Question: Anyone found a way to keep the iPod connected vía AMI in MIX mode after locking the car? Loads of people seem to have the daily frustration of going into the media manual mode to select MIX...

Also, I've read that the MMI screen can be cleaned beautifully with TFT screen wipes. Anyone done the same?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That's a lovely christmas present to unwrap... Welcome to the forum


----------

